# My first trip report



## littletess (Apr 22, 2009)

On wednesday after school I went fishing with my dad at safety beach and the water was very flat.
There was lots of seaweed on the beach from last weeks strong winds.
I was on my hobie sport (well my dads) and he was on his hobie revolution.
I caught 4 salmon but 2 got off.
Dad caught O (donuts) well he didn't really do any fishing. He just watched me and took photos and video me.
We went home before it got dark. We fished for about 1hour and a half.
Here is my video that my dad made for me.













I'm going to enter the kids competition.
Cya 
littletess


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Well done littletess. Conditions looked great. Keep em coming.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Littletess , thats the best video i have ever seen on here , darling your rod work is spectacular and you are a natural fisherkid , and you really know what your doing , your Dad must be very proud of you little one , i think you are just sensational , Dad make sure we see more videos of Tess catching fish with that big smile , thank you Tess i really enjoyed that


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

photo of the month comp winner right thurrr.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great report Tess - and great fishing skills. And isn't the Sport a great little boat !


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

fantastic tess , am i mistaken or did that fish pull the kayak forward at one stage,

congrats to you and you dad


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

For a first trip report its a cracker you have done better than some older members do









Good to see you have entered this report to the AKFF Junior fishing Comp 

Will be looking forward to reading more reports from you


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Tess you are a little cutey fishing girl


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great fishing Tess.

How do you find using the Hobie Sports? I have a daughter the same age as you.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Awesome report littletess. I wish _*"I"*_ had my own private cameraman.
Keep up the good work and welcome to the forum.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Tess - great video and a nice Salmon. Top work. My 8 year old son was very jealous! regards Allan


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

That is just fantastic, great report and top vid and pic.

I can only hope my daughter gets into fishing as you have littletess, she is only 19months so I have a bit of time to persuade her yet :lol:


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

How cool is that!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Tess. Nice one Dad, great fishing on a top day.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleTess,

You are a complete natural....keep the posts coming!


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic report Tess - great teamwork with you catching the fish and your Dad catching the whole thing on video!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Whos your daddy!!!!!

No seriously, great photo and video skills... Very impessive Tess!

Looking forward to my first Salmon off the kayak, hopefully as good as yours!

Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## littletess (Apr 22, 2009)

grinner said:


> fantastic tess , am i mistaken or did that fish pull the kayak forward at one stage,
> 
> congrats to you and you dad


Yes the fish do pull me and the kayak around a bit.



AJD said:


> Hey Tess - great video and a nice Salmon. Top work. My 8 year old son was very jealous! regards Allan


Some of the boys at school are too.

Thanks


----------



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

great work tess! you look like a real pro!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi littletess,

That was a wonderful report, and its great to see a young one get out on the water, and still better when you catch a fish! I look forward to see you catch bigger and bigger fish. I have never even caught a salmon!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## johns (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice Catch Verry wellll done   
Nice pict as welll  

Cheers

Bn


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great report littletess, what a great video,keep up the good work


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done Tess that smile says it all.
That reminded me when my dad took me fishing when I was at your age.
Fishing trips like that you never ever forget.
Good fishing to you.
Cheers


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great work tess, your dad must be very proud of you, and hes taught you well too. Cheers,Dave


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Well Done and great report, love the video, so lucky to have your own private camera man.
Soon you will be showing your Dad some nice snapper...

Thats an awsome video.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

How did I miss this report?

Brilliant report Tess. Your technique is already better than most people I"ve seen 

Keep up the great work and maybe you can give me some tips when I come down that way.

matty - great video mate. Couldn't get the smile off my face.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Love your work Littletess. Brilliant. How do you do it? Can you give me some tips. Were you using lures?


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

10/10! I guess Dad's Sport is no longer his??  
Congrats and keep them coming! Well done


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Well done littletess 

Josho 8)


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Well done littletess. You are an excellent fisher girl. You landed that Australian Salmon easily. Good job.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

What an epic that catch was ... You hung in there and didn't let it beat you.
Pretty to watch Tess.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

great stuff littletess. Its awesome to see someone your age out there showing us old blokes up :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done littletess, great technique, you handled that fish really good. Might have to come out with you and dad so I can get some tips.
Great bit of video and edit Matt, see ya on the 8th. PM sent.


----------

